
Show HN: A Forever Free Alternative to Pingdom/Uptimerobot/Statuscake - codezombiee
https://www.freshworks.com/website-monitoring/
======
ezekg
I've never cared that I have to pay for service uptime monitors — in fact, I
_want_ to pay for services like this. I'm not sure why being free is such a
big selling point, for me at least.

~~~
Nextgrid
A lot of times you have to monitor your personal blogs, websites, etc. You
don’t make _any_ money from those.

While I agree with paying for software, I can understand the idea behind not
wanting to pay for uptime monitors. The advantage is that the service (at
least on the free tier with no priority support or anything) is so cheap to
offer that companies can offer a generous free tier that they can still turn
into profit thanks to a few enterprise clients.

~~~
ezekg
I agree with the personal blogs, etc. And I thought the same thing, too, about
them turning profit on larger customers, but then I was confused when their
enterprise tier was only $42/mo. Not a dig at the product, just more curious
as to who their target market is.

When I see "forever free", I usually avoid it, especially for business use,
for fear or it not existing in a year or 2. If "free" if your main selling
point, to me, that screams low quality.

Is it a lead gen for the main product? Seems disconnected if so, but they
likely know their market better, so maybe it isn't.

------
throw03172019
Forever is a word I don’t like to use. Especially with pricing. Good luck!

~~~
SimonRodgers
Almost all monitoring services used to have a free plan... now many of them
don't

------
infinitone
uptimerobot has a free plan... Guess its a race to the bottom for all these
monitoring solutions?

~~~
SimonRodgers
Many of its competitors removed the free plan because they offer something
different, which is worth paying for. For example websitepulse code the custom
web transaction scripts for free

